# choice of blind



## manitoba hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

curious about what kind of blinds and layout blinds you guys are using?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Avery Power Hunter in Killerweed, but I would like to get another Power Hunter in Field Khaki.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a Gander Mountain Guide series blind that doubles as a decoy bag, nice for walkin hunts, bad for windy days and wide sholdered people, he blind itself is like a blanket but it is low profile and i would give it an 8 out of 10


----------



## manitoba hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

im considering the fred zink's finisher blind. go or no???


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I run Finishers. I really really like them! I think they are a breeze to set up, and fit me well.


----------



## manitoba hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

im a pretty tall guy with wide shoulders wud a blind like that fit me comfortably???


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm 6'3" and 265lbs and I just got a ground force in today and its going back, I'm too wide across the shoulders and when I try to bring my hand back to grab the pistol grip of the gun I hit a support bar and can't reach it even with the gun all the way forward. I really like a ton of things about the blind but if I'm not comfortable its not worth it to me. I run finisher blinds and like them a lot, I also have 1 powerhunter and 2 migrators and I'm real curious to see the newly designed migrator that will be out this summer.


----------



## manitoba hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

i jus recently heard of the new FA pro-guide XL looks very nice not to mention comfortable for guys like us. a little on the pricey side tho.

http://www.fabrand.com/432715


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

get a finisher, they fit a tall guy great, i am 6 foot 210 and have plenty of room for shells and drinks and food.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

If you are really tall I would stay away from Avery, anyone over 6'6" has a tough time in an Avery blind. That is the reason why I use all Final Approach.


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

I use a GHG Ground Force blind. Very easy to use and works great!!


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

harvester said:


> I use a GHG Ground Force blind. Very easy to use and works great!!


I thought for a second you were going to say use freestyle calls. :wink:


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

I have an Final Approach SUB (Sport Utility Blind) that I really like. Its well built and heard that the new style folds up easier and has back straps. I use them when mostly when its either muddy, when theres snow on the ground, or while snow goose hunting. Then when hunting dry fields with little to no cover or have to walk in I use my Power Hunter. Simple easy blind thats easy to hide as well as set up. The flip up top with its mesh makes it easy to keep on eye on working geese. The SUB is more comfortable but usually when hunting out of my power hunters the hunts aren't more than a couple hours. I use both about the same number of hunts each season. The main difference is the SUB is a full frame blind and your gun stays inside the blind while the Powerhunters your gun stays out side the blind next to you. Both Final Approach and Avery make great blinds but i would lean more towards Final Approach as i believe that are better built and the canvas is heavier or stronger than the Averys.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

finishers are slightly bigger then the ground force, so you'll have a little more room. I sat in the new hunter specialties hitman blind last year and it seemed very nice. Spacious but not to high profile. SUB's are also a good choice, they should have more room then a ground force as well. Ive got almost 2 full seasons on my ground force and it's starting to wear out, not sure if that qualifies it as poorly made or if I should expect to wear them out that quickly as hard as we hunt.

I love sitting in my eliminater pro guide every once in a while as well. Feels so comfy and spacious compared to the GF, although it is huge.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

i got a avery power hunting layout blind (looks like a dome) and a flip sides one that is layout


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I really like the SUB. It has enough room for you and all of your stuff. Im a big boy and need all the room I can get, and the SUB is great. If you go to Cabelas or Sportsmans Warehouse you can test drive a bunch of blinds and find one that feels the most comfortable for you.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I would say for price and comfortability get an SUB. They have a little of everything. Well built, very durable, break down so you can carry in, and are very spacious. They are the only blind I would ever buy. Had mine for 2 years and havn't had one problem with it.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> If you are really tall I would stay away from Avery, anyone over 6'6" has a tough time in an Avery blind. That is the reason why I use all Final Approach.


Hang tight for the new Avery M-2 blind that will be out this year. Hopefully there will be photos on the Avery forums soon. It is a larger full frame blind that folds up like the Ground Force.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

goose0613 said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> > If you are really tall I would stay away from Avery, anyone over 6'6" has a tough time in an Avery blind. That is the reason why I use all Final Approach.
> ...


So its the same frame system just larger dimensions?


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

my only problem with an sub is the pins you have to put in to hold it up. i can set my finisher in 30 secs warm or cold, it seemed to me the final approaches didn't want to go together as well when it was cold.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

The old SUB's and pins stink, no question. Do the news ones have the pins as well?

I like my finisher but it's a little high in profile.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Blue Plate said:


> The old SUB's and pins stink, no question. Do the news ones have the pins as well?
> 
> I like my finisher but it's a little high in profile.


Change the setting man, you can put it on the lowest setting and that thing is darn near flat!


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

well on my fisher the buttons broke so i can not make it higher and it is getting very unstable like it moves all he time and i think its broken so time to get a new one[/u]


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

goose0613 said:


> Hang tight for the new Avery M-2 blind that will be out this year. Hopefully there will be photos on the Avery forums soon. It is a larger full frame blind that folds up like the Ground Force.


They better not be any taller though because the SUB already fits me and it is unbelievably low profile.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Im using a Finisher and have no complaints with it


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Blue Plate said:
> 
> 
> > The old SUB's and pins stink, no question. Do the news ones have the pins as well?
> ...


I'm 6'3" 225.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

USAlx50 said:


> So its the same frame system just larger dimensions?


Not sure. I'm sure there will be more on the Avery forums within the next few days.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

well let us know.. I have a hard time stomaching the avery forums.. Way to many people drinking the cool aid sucking up to avery


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Goosebuy I'm right there with ya, i was gonna buy a groundforce ...luckily i decided to lay in it first in the store..wasnt very comfortable i ended up buying a FA Brand Pro Lander XL... i love it, has lots of room and could take a nap in it if i wanted too....maybe the groundforce would make a good dog blind


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Avery(GreenHead Gear) Ground Force KW-1 blends into just about anything. Best blind IMO

Power Hunters are also pretty slick.


----------

